# Wives tales that work



## healeydays (Apr 18, 2013)

Folks,

I started this thread after Les (rdabpenman) mentioned cleaning brass & copper with ketchup.

What else are folks using that's not meant to be used primarily for a purpose that works great?

I have played around for years with old cars. Some of the nuts and bolts don't want to come off (at least in 1 piece) no matter what tool you use. My Grandfather taught me a trick with common coca cola that if I soak the bolt in coke for 24 hrs, it will loosen up in most cases easy.

So what else you got out there that is a miracle cure for whatever?

Mike B


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2013)

Back when, I hear tell of Montgomery Wards and Sears Roebuck and company catalogs being right popular in outhouses. 


Ketchup also works well to neutralize skunk odors.

Sanitize a chopping block by squeezing a fresh lemon all over it. Lemon kills most bacteria.

Venetian blinds can be quickly dusted using a anti-static dryer sheet. Works great. 

Bailing wire and duct tape too numerous to list. 

.


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Apr 18, 2013)

Using castration bands (for those poor bulls) to hold my reeds in place on my coyote calls!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ammonia is good for cleaning bronze and brass also. 
Muratic acid is the best toilet, tile and calcium cleaner in the world- cheap also. It also will dissolve nickel plating. Be careful- dilute it 10/1 and start there.
The list of things WD-40 will do are endless. It will keep sterling silver from tarnishing so fast.


----------



## SENC (Apr 18, 2013)

Outdoormarsh said:


> Using castration bands (for those poor bulls) to hold my reeds in place on my coyote calls!!



Castration bands!?!?!

Is it too late to cancel our trade?


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Apr 18, 2013)

SENC said:


> Outdoormarsh said:
> 
> 
> > Using castration bands (for those poor bulls) to hold my reeds in place on my coyote calls!!
> ...



Sorry bud, already in the mail!! You're stuck with em! :rotflmao3:

Don't worry though... They aren't used! Promise!:teethlaugh:


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 18, 2013)

Outdoormarsh said:


> SENC said:
> 
> 
> > Outdoormarsh said:
> ...



At least you found out before you put them in your mouth and blew on them! :wacko1:


----------



## Brink (Apr 18, 2013)

WD40 eases bee stings


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2013)

I hear windex has a lot of uses, both real and imagined. 

:i_dunno:


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 18, 2013)

From SWMBO---- the membrane lining from a egg shell----------- apply wet and fresh----- will stop pain from everything from a paper cut to a splinter. Take a small piece and apply to the sore ---wrap with a bandaid. You will feal results almost instantly. Really works great on small splinters and metal cuts.


----------



## hardtwist (Apr 18, 2013)

Outdoormarsh said:


> Using castration bands (for those poor bulls) to hold my reeds in place on my coyote calls!!



No wonder you call them "howlers"


----------



## Twig Man (Apr 18, 2013)

If your kid gets bubblegum in their hair you can rub peanut butter on it and it will come out. 
Clorox on an ant bite will reduce pain


----------



## brown down (Apr 18, 2013)

i just discovered veggie oil works just as well as bar oil and is better for the environment! don't know if i would put it in my stihl tho!


----------



## brown down (Apr 18, 2013)

Brink said:


> WD40 eases bee stings



also takes permanent marker off pretty much anything!!


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Apr 18, 2013)

Once you see those castration bands it will hurt to walk just thinking about it... 

To give you an estimate of its strength, I can't roll it onto my pinky. And if I try, it starts turning it purple..... Can't even imagine how that'd feel going around a bulls "lil boys"


----------



## SENC (Apr 18, 2013)

I think I may deny delivery... I mean what if my wife were to find them and I were to tick her off somehow (gosh, that never happens)?:fit::fit: Not the type of wive's tale I want added to this thread!


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Apr 18, 2013)

SENC said:


> I think I may deny delivery... I mean what if my wife were to find them and I were to tick her off somehow (gosh, that never happens)?:fit::fit: Not the type of wive's tale I want added to this thread!



Hahaha!! 

Don't worry man, you need a special tool to open the band wide enough for it to get into working position..... But if she has that tool..


----------

